# So, im new on here....thinking about my first boat



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 14, 2011)

To start off...I have never had a boat before, but I love to fish. I think its time that I let my 01 motocross bike go in hopes of finding a decent little fishing rig. It looks like my 01 is worth around 1250$ for what the books say. Is this a good amount I can find a decent little start up boat? what all should I look for? I wouldnt mind doing a project one, but I would like to at least find one that I can use this season, and then work on it in the off season. Thoughts?


----------



## MrSimon (Apr 14, 2011)

Are you looking to run a gas outboard or just an electric trolling motor?

What kind of water will you be fishing? Rough, calm, river, lake?

How many people will typically be in the boat?


----------



## one100grand (Apr 14, 2011)

Welcome aboard!

I would definitely say that you should be able to find a boat in that range...I paid $100 for mine and I live in an expensive area...keep your eyes open and don't fall in love with something that's overpriced...I checked Craigslist for probably 3 months before finding exactly what I wanted...keep checking and you'll find something nice in your price range!


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 14, 2011)

I will be fishing in the local lakes...the east TN area...so the water is usually pretty calm. As far as people...usually no more than me and maybe a buddy...im just sure not what to look for. I would prefer an outboard...i cant imagine covering much water on just a trolling motor


----------



## jellio5 (Apr 14, 2011)

IMO this would be a great starter boat for a medium to small lake...lite weight plenty of room and the max HP for this boat size and lots of room for doing upgrades/mods. I'm Not saying this specific boat but one just like this although the price isn't bad you could probably get it for $700.00 with cash. Again this is just an example. 

https://duluth.craigslist.org/boa/2325020595.html


----------



## bulldog (Apr 14, 2011)

Welcome!!!


----------



## brholth8 (Apr 14, 2011)

I looked for about a year before I bought mine. a 16' jon boat fixer upper. no outboard. and a 36# thrust trolling motor. Does fine for me and 2 friends. Just have to know your limits on the trolling motors range. The boat that's listed on here would be a real bargain. Also mine cost 200 with a trailer.


----------



## MrSimon (Apr 14, 2011)

If the lakes you'll be fishing allow for a gas outboard .... get one for sure!

Personally I think 12 footers are just a tad small. A 14 or 16 foot v-hull or mod-v jon boat with a 9.9 or 15 HP outboard would be just the ticket. They range from really basic for cheap all the way up to tricked out bass boats for $10k. 

There is a thread on here where everyone posts pics of their boats. Its like 40 pages of ideas, lol. Look through it to get an idea of what the guys on here run.


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 15, 2011)

are there advantages and disadvantages to v-hull vs flatbottom, etc? I have had some interest for my bike, and one guy has a 16' v-hull.


----------



## Jim (Apr 15, 2011)

93civEJ1 said:


> are there advantages and disadvantages to v-hull vs flatbottom, etc? I have had some interest for my bike, and one guy has a 16' v-hull.



The v-hull will ride better, the flat bottom will be more stable fishing and what not, but that is all relative depending on width, boat layout, and movement.


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks....I appreciate everyones info on helping me to find my first boat ever....Im just ready to get off the bank....in the water...and give up something I dont hardly use any more for something I can get some use out of.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 15, 2011)

Welcome aboard. You came to the right place.


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks....just found this site yesterday by accident.


----------



## Jim (Apr 15, 2011)

93civEJ1 said:


> Thanks....just found this site yesterday by accident.



Not by accident, it was meant to be! 8) :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## fender66 (Apr 15, 2011)

Jim said:


> 93civEJ1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks....just found this site yesterday by accident.
> ...



+1


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 15, 2011)

haha....so anyways...i was sitting here thinking...should I get rid of my bike and replace it with a boat of more money, or should I use some cash I have laying around, and buy a project boat...Im not sure at what kind of expensive restoring a project boat usually takes? #-o


----------



## fender66 (Apr 15, 2011)

> Im not sure at what kind of expensive restoring a project boat usually takes? #-o



Totally depends on the boat and what materials you use. Some are simple and clean...others are a little more complicated with compartment hatches, livewells, outboards, etc.....Take a look at some of the mods that members have done. You'll start getting lots of ideas and possible direction on how you want your boat layout to be.

Here's the link to the mods.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=3156


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 15, 2011)

ah yes...i have already been looking at the mod section....been reading each one that I find interesting...what a wonderful way to waste the work hours...haha


----------



## Jim (Apr 15, 2011)

How good are you with tools? Is this something that you honestly feel you can do on your own(or with help from some people)?


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 15, 2011)

oh....i have no issue with tools at all...im quiet the handy man....i just finished building up a whole built motor / automatic to straight shift transmission build of my car...lifting my truck....building speaker enclosures....fixing electronics...etc



....along with building and modding all kinds of other toys through the years...its in my blood.


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 15, 2011)

something else I dont really understand...I see alot of you guys have tins that have a such and such load capacity.....when you guys mod them and deck them out, how are you still staying under this load capacity??


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 15, 2011)

In your neck of the woods, I would go with a flat bottom. Water aint all that bad in the southeast, and youll spend about 98% of your time on the trolling motor fishing, and 2% of the time riding. I would buy the boat that fishes the best. Just take a look around at the local lakes you plan to fish to see what the other guys are using. Youll get an idea of what works best for you, and what you want. Personally, I wouldnt have a v-bottom unless you could get a big ol' Lund or something like that. The smaller v-bottoms feel almost like being in a canoe. If you could find a little 1436 or 1442 flat bottom in your price range, I think that would be right up your alley. I would recommend a 1448, but they are tough to come by and can be a little pricey, especially this time of year.


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 15, 2011)

actually about a 1436 is what has been catching my eye...you hit that one right on the head! =D>


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 15, 2011)

93civEJ1 said:


> actually about a 1436 is what has been catching my eye...you hit that one right on the head! =D>



A 1436 is a heck of a boat and will no doubt suit your needs, but you will really appreciate the extra with if you can find a 1440 or a 1442. I know 4-6" doesnt seem like much, but it is a very substantial increase in stability. A lot depends on how big of a guy you are too. Im 6'2" and 205, and a 1436 is a little too wobbly for my liking. I know smaller guys who say they fish a 1436 just fine though. If you plan on taking a buddy out with you, the extra width will definitely make a difference in the ability to move around(back to front, front to back) in the boat without getting in each others way, or feeling like you you may have to take a swim... Just my 2 cents

If your gonna spend the money, get something youre gonna be happy with. As a wise man once said on this site, "Dont buy the biggest boat you can afford, buy the smallest one you that you're comfortable in."


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 15, 2011)

gotcha....yeah....those few inches dont seem like they would really make a difference. Now the quest is to maybe get rid of this bike, or find the perfect boat ...maybe I dont even need to get one for this season...maybe I can get a cheap one and begin the restore on it....just not sure which I would do better with...paying a little more and getting one that is fishable right now....or spend less now and wait and restore over time.... #-o


----------



## fender66 (Apr 15, 2011)

> A 1436 is a heck of a boat and will no doubt suit your needs, but you will really appreciate the extra with if you can find a 1440 or a 1442



+1.......1648 is even better...if you can find one in your price range. You'll be surprised how fast you fill up a 14' boat.


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 15, 2011)

honestly...I guess my first issue would be to see what I can fit in my garage...im starting to wonder if I will even be able to get a boat into my garage (driveway is a slight slope to my garage...in order to back it in when not in use)

:roll:


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 15, 2011)

so I have a guy thats interested on a trade for my dirtbike..but I dont know...its nice that it has a steering wheel...but now I kind of have my heart set on something kind of like a flat bottom 14 to 16 ft....he says only thing wrong is the mercury motor needs a starter due to something about it being cracked....what do u guys think of this v-hull?


----------



## begs (Apr 15, 2011)

not trying to steal the thread, 
this is a great post. I also have been looking for my 1st boat. I am leaning towards a v-hull due to fishing smaller and calm lakes and going to bigger lakes that may be more choppy, I was supposed to get a 14' v-hull tomorrow but had it sold under me.. oh well wasnt ment to be.. good luck on you choice and hope you enjoy getting off the banks.


I have heard also after doing a bunch of research, that a v-hull will be more stable than a flat bottom jon boat.


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 16, 2011)

I am still kind of eyeing this one posted above....im trying to see if I can get more pics of it. I really would like some opinions on it since I am a newbie to this stuff.


----------



## jellio5 (Apr 17, 2011)

i've already chimed in on this but I would look for a base line boat....I'd rather have to add stuff I find out I need rather than over spend on stuff I never use. Plus you can do it your way then and not settle for someone else's work. Just my .02


----------



## Brine (Apr 17, 2011)

IMO, If you plan on doing a good bit of bass fishing, I'd keep looking. That boat (although a nice boat within it's own right) looks more like a pleasure cruiser than a fishing boat. The first thing I notice (If I'm seeing it correctly) is that the previous owner installed a pedestal on top of his bow cover with a trolling motor. It looks like anything you drop while sitting up there (think rod, lure, cell phone, car keys....) will end up in the drink rather quickly. If you plan to do most of your fishing while trolling, I like it, but that front seat looks like the wrong application for the boat. Kinda like using your dirt bike as a street bike. 

It sounds like you're not intimidated by taking stuff and putting it back together. The only reason I'd buy this boat would be if there was profit in fixing it up and flipping it that I could use towards a boat that better suited my needs. That said, I'd only consider it if it were considered a steal of a deal.

Again, this is all prefaced by going on the original statement that you love to fish. If that's the primary consideraton, keep looking for a fishing boat instead of a cruiser.


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 17, 2011)

yeah, i think im going to keep searching. Im kind of set on a flat bottom i think. Thanks for your all's responses. Also....if in the future...i decided to take one of these and add steering to it, how hard of a chore is that to do a console set up? Yeah, I have no issue fixing up things....actually i enjoy projects.


----------



## Brine (Apr 17, 2011)

93civEJ1 said:


> yeah, i think im going to keep searching. Im kind of set on a flat bottom i think. Thanks for your all's responses. Also....if in the future...i decided to take one of these and add steering to it, how hard of a chore is that to do a console set up? Yeah, I have no issue fixing up things....actually i enjoy projects.



Not worth it in my opinion in a 14 footer unless it is at least 48" wide. I'd wan't a boat at least 16ft long before putting in a console. Just me though.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Have you considered putting in a "Want to trade" adv. in Craig's list? You just might find someone with the ideal boat who wants to move to a bike. 

Also, post your Want to buy/trade here. We have a classified adv. section, though I've never used it. https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=9

regards, and welcome aboard..... rich


----------



## richg99 (Apr 17, 2011)

With regard to your question about adding steering. Lots of people do it...but..
#1 it is expensive if the motor isn't configured for it already. and 
#2. Steering gear takes up room. 

In a smaller boat, you will get the most room by using a tiller (perhaps with an extension ). 

As was mentioned above, you spend 5/10% of your time running the boat and 90% of the time fishing, especially on smaller lakes Perhaps the money would be better spent with a proper seat and trolling motor.

regards, Rich


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 17, 2011)

my ads have been on craigslist...thats where im searching and getting my bites.. I had one this morning for a tri-hull (not sure what that is), but its a walk thru, so im sure its nothing im looking for. I would prefer a 16 ft...but im not sure that a 16 with trailer will fit in my garage, where im sure a 14 with trailer prob would.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 17, 2011)

The *tongue* on the trailer can have more to do with fitting a boat into a garage than any other part. 

My present tinny's trailer has a very short tongue and fits completely into my garage. I've owned other boats, of the same or even shorter length... that had to have the tongue on the trailer modified...i.e. cut off; sleeved and held with two big pins. 

Another device is one that allows you to cut the tongue; bolt on the device, and make a 90 degree turn to allow temporary shortening if needed.

Remember to factor in whether the motor has to be put in a vertical postion, of if you can leave the motor tilted out. 

Measure first....when you finally find the right boat, you will be able to make a better decision. Many guys have had to modify the trailer to make things fit. 

regards, Rich


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 18, 2011)

im still searching and determined to land me a boat in the next couple of weeks....grrrr...haha...i put some more stuff on CL that is worth the price of a lot of boats...its more a game of fishing like in real life....finding the right person at the right time, with the right stuff to bite...wish me luck...im ready to join you guys, and have my own tin in the garage.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 18, 2011)

> Not worth it in my opinion in a 14 footer unless it is at least 48" wide. I'd wan't a boat at least 16ft long before putting in a console. Just me though.



Not just you Brine....me too. +1


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok, I have found one that is catching my eye ALOT....its flatbottom like I want...looks in good shape from what I can tell by pics...fairly new lots of stuff...only thing is, doesnt have a motor, only a 42lb thrust troller....but it matches my truck and looks good....are ouachita boats any good? here are the pics:

thoughts? PS...id still get to keep my bike too, cause i would buy this one flat out:


14' Quachita Jon Boat, aluminum with built in live well. Boat was redone with carpet & paint a few year ago. Boat comes with seats, anchor, paddles, 42# thrust trolling motor & 2 batteries. Trailer was redone at the same time with new rims & tires, hitch, bearings & seals, lights, bunk boards, & crank.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks like a pretty nice boat. Built in livewell is a big plus.

A 42 lb thrust will push that boat along at a decent speed. I had a 1432 with a 45 pound thrust and I was more than happy with it. And I'm a very impatient fisherman..


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 18, 2011)

hmm...i may pull the plug on this one depending on what the person says...I guess we will see...i welcome more opinions...what would u all think is a fair price for this boat?


----------



## richg99 (Apr 18, 2011)

Very purdeeeee..... Hard to find such a clean used boat. Nice. Rich


----------



## bassfisher23 (Apr 18, 2011)

ive got a ouachita 15 footer its not set up like that one is but i love my ouachita


----------



## lbursell (Apr 19, 2011)

Jut shootin' from the hip here:

1) Boat looks pretty good in the pics. Buy it.
2) Sell the bike. If you keep it, you'll be tempted to go biking instead of modding or fishing from the boat.
3) Use the money from the bike to buy a really good, maybe even new, motor and finish out your mods.

Good Luck and Welcome to the money pit !


----------



## BOB350RX (Apr 19, 2011)

I LOOK AT IT THIS WAY ON THE DAYS WHERE YOU ARE GONNA WANT TO GO OUT AND TEAR IT UP ON YOUR BIKE ARE DAYS THAT YOU SHOULD BE OUT ON THE LAKE I WAS NEVER ANY GOOD AT JUGGLING MORE THAN 1 HOBBY AT A TIME, I SOLD ALL MY QUADS, BIKES AND SUCH A FEW YEARS BACK, JUST COULDNT DO IT ALL AT ONCE, PLUS I RAN IT BACK PROBLEMS AND BOUNCHING AROUND ON THE TRACK JUST DIDNT GET IT ANYMORE FOR ME


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 19, 2011)

well I dont ride the bike much...but im wondering if I would regret getting rid of the bike once I do....there would be days when I may have family want to go up to the trails and ride, and then I would be sad...its not often, but id have it still just in case.


----------



## BOB350RX (Apr 19, 2011)

93civEJ1 said:


> well I dont ride the bike much...but im wondering if I would regret getting rid of the bike once I do....there would be days when I may have family want to go up to the trails and ride, and then I would be sad...its not often, but id have it still just in case.




IF YOUR FAMILY IS THE RIDING TYPE I WOULD DEF KEEP THE BIKE, I SOLD ALL MY COOL QUADAS AND NOW HAVE ONE JUST TO PLOW SNOW WITH, AND DRAG DEER, BUT ALL MY BUDDYS STILL RACE AND ITS ROUGH TO HEAR THEM TALK ABOUT THE "RACE LAST WEEKEND" BUT THATS HOW IT GOES


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 19, 2011)

so, do you guys think around 800$ is a good deal for the above? Im waiting to hear back from the guy...hopefully he contacts me back before selling.


----------



## MrSimon (Apr 19, 2011)

$800 seems pretty fair. Especially if the trailer is in good shape.

Make sure you know what your state requires in terms of paperwork and make sure the seller has all that stuff in order. Nothing is more frustrating than going to register a boat or trailer and finding out you don't have everything you need .... then you have to call the seller back and they are never happy to hear from you.


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 19, 2011)

looks like all that is required is a bill of sale...so that should be easy enough.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 19, 2011)

I think you should wait. For just a few hundred more you could pick up a boat with an outboard. Patience is the key.

On another note, I dont think you would be doing any comfortable standing in that narrow boat... I say keep looking.


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 19, 2011)

gah....i get excited, and then i have someone say wait...haha... #-o ruining my hopes n dreams here! lol..


----------



## BOB350RX (Apr 19, 2011)

I THINK $800 IS WORTH IT ON CRAIGS LIST AROUND HERE YOU GET ALOT OF JUNK FOR AROUND $1000 SO FOR A STARTER BOAT I WOULDNT THINK IT BEING TOO BAD, PLUS IF YOU DONT INVEST TOO MUCH INTO IT JUST KEEP IT UP IN A COUPLE YEARS (OR SOONER) IT WONT BE THAT HARD TO GET RID OF AND SEARCH FOR SOMETHING THAT WILL BETTER FITS YOUR FISHING HABITS, I HAVE OWNED A FEW FLATS AND V HULLS, IM STILL NOT HAPPY WITH MINE I FIX EM AND SELL THEM. ONE DAY ILL FALL IN LOVE WITH A BOAT AND THE SEARCH WIL BE OVER...LOL, CURRENTLY 14' MIRRO CRAFT, 9.9 EVINRUDE, 35 LB THRUST BOW MOUNT, 55 LB TRANSOM MOUNT, UNDER CONSTRUCTION.....


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 19, 2011)

yeah, im thinking it still could be a good deal for a first time boat...just to get me out on the water.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 19, 2011)

I won't say go for it or wait.....I will tell you this though...

No matter which boat you get, you will find one after wards that you wish you would have waited for. The nature of the beast! :LOL2:


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 19, 2011)

fender66 said:


> I won't say go for it or wait.....I will tell you this though...
> 
> No matter which boat you get, you will find one after wards that you wish you would have waited for. The nature of the beast! :LOL2:




haha, I think thats the issue with pretty much anything in life! :lol:


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 19, 2011)

Didnt mean to mess up any dreams... Ive just seen too many buddies get fired up about a boat, buy it, and then see a deal a week or two later and wish they would have waited. Fender is right tho, your first boat will only make you want a bigger/faster/better boat in the future. I just want to get you in a solid foundation to start with.


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 19, 2011)

nathanielrthomas said:


> Didnt mean to mess up any dreams... Ive just seen too many buddies get fired up about a boat, buy it, and then see a deal a week or two later and wish they would have waited. Fender is right tho, your first boat will only make you want a bigger/faster/better boat in the future. I just want to get you in a solid foundation to start with.




I know what ya mean...right now its just kinda a means of getting off the bank for this season...not worried about looks, and then have something to toy with and mod up during the off season...so im kinda looking for something to not break the bank, but also not something I am going to have to find out why the motor doesnt work. I know all about car motors, but not a clue when it comes to a boat motor.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 19, 2011)

The only price that I know of for sure (since I recently considered one) was $999.00 for a 15-42 riveted Alumacraft from a local dealer here in Houston. That price is brand new....but....doesn't include trailer nor trolling motor; battery etc.; oars... nor any other add-ons that your boat has. 

I still don't know the width of the boat that you are considering. If it was 42 inches or more, and the boat was located here in Texas... I'd probably already own it. You wouldn't have to worry about it anymore. It would be mine...for my pond...which doesn't need a motor of any kind.

If you like it...and it fits you....buy it. Sounds like a good price for a nice boat. Rich


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 19, 2011)

ok, so there have been more contenders today...I got texted a boat with motor and all thats a flat bottom for 1000...

and then this person finally got me pictures from his father...it looks fairly clean and has a 6hp johnson with it for 700 (thats without actually seeing if thats the best he can do)


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 19, 2011)

im trying to upload the one that the guy wants me to come look at for 1000, has seats, trolling motor,fish finder, 6.5 johnson..but no battery


----------



## begs (Apr 20, 2011)

93civEJ1 said:


> im trying to upload the one that the guy wants me to come look at for 1000, has seats, trolling motor,fish finder, 6.5 johnson..but no battery



that dont look like a bad boat, Offer him $800 the worst is that he will tell you NO!! and then meet you some where in the middle, and you could still have the cash for registation and a battery 


just remember to rush into it, just take your time and get the one you want...


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah....actually he said 1050...but I offered maybe around 1k...im supposed to maybe go look at it tomorrow...im just trying to find the best boat to start with, for the best price, and just am trying to get opinions...have a few options...just its all new to me...so I dont really know what to look for and what are good and bad prices. All I have to compare is what people have on here, and what they give for them.


----------



## MrSimon (Apr 20, 2011)

My rule of thumb is always offer 20% less than the listing price on Craigslist. Cash and a quick and easy transaction will go a LONG way toward keeping the price down.

My boat phone calls always go like this, "Hi, if you'll take $xxx cash for the boat I'll come get it this evening" Most of the time they say no .... then call me back later that day and say ok.


----------



## begs (Apr 20, 2011)

MrSimon said:


> My rule of thumb is always offer 20% less than the listing price on Craigslist. Cash and a quick and easy transaction will go a LONG way toward keeping the price down.
> 
> My boat phone calls always go like this, "Hi, if you'll take $xxx cash for the boat I'll come get it this evening" Most of the time they say no .... then call me back later that day and say ok.






that is a great way to start a phone call, I am also looking for a boat. and I think that my next phone call I make is going to start like that, I went and looked at a 14' lonestar today with a 25hp merc and a 40thrust troller, trailer, tank, bilge pump, livewell, all it needs is a battery and he said the motor wouldnt run unless sprayed starting fluid. he wants 950, I talked him down to 800, he told me about the motor(which is prob bad gas) I am going to tell him 700 and I will pick it up on fri


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 21, 2011)

good luck...let us know if you get it?

Im just having problems...deciding on which one to look at, for the best price, etc


----------



## richg99 (Apr 21, 2011)

The more boats that you go and look at, and ask questions about....the more you will learn. You'd be surprised what some people will tell you. Some sellers know nothing, others are knowledgeable and want to show off. 

Often, it helps to ask "open-ended" questions, like "What would you have changed on the boat?" And listen...don't talk. regards, Rich


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 21, 2011)

i have also found this boat, that I can get for about the same price as a small jon...it just seems like a really good deal...im fairly young...have a gf that would prob want to go on the boat with me here and there....so for the price, this seems like it would be more cozy for a woman, and get me on the water as well....thoughts on this? is it worth it to invest in something like this over a little jon for the same amount? or stick with my jon plans? (if its not already sold)

15 Foot Runabout, Original Owner, 85 HP Johnson Outboard, Calkins Trailer,Convertible Top, Side Curtains, Aft Curtain, Side Windows and Bow cover, Vinyl is original and in good condition., Six Life Vests, Spare Prop, Wheel Bearings and Spark Plugs, Always kept covered and in a shed when not in use, Original Brochure and Manual, Registration good until August 2012, Boat is ready for the water.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd have to say that you need to figure out what your highest priorities are and what will work/fit your needs/lifestyle the best.

I'm old enough to say that fishing is certainly a higher priority for me than letting my wife lay on the bow to catch some rays. :wink: Your priorities may be different. It's better to decide these now than after you buy the wrong boat.

The decision is up to you.....however....a tin "boat" requires less care to keep it in good condition. Motors still need the same maintenance either way. Might be more difficult to accessorize for fishing with a glass boat, but it can and is done all the time. I have no experience in it though.

Good luck.


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 21, 2011)

fender66 said:


> I'd have to say that you need to figure out what your highest priorities are and what will work/fit your needs/lifestyle the best.
> 
> I'm old enough to say that fishing is certainly a higher priority for me than letting my wife lay on the bow to catch some rays. :wink: Your priorities may be different. It's better to decide these now than after you buy the wrong boat.
> 
> ...




yeah...im actually supposed to go look at the camo one today with all of the stuff, that i posted in a pic above...i guess im more worried about getting cheated financially of getting a better boat for the money.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks good, and, if it runs well ...may be a great first boat. As was said above...tin boats are easy to care for and fish very well.

A boat such as this is more of a "family/girlfriend/buddy" boat. You certainly can fish out of it. You can probably take her skiing with it. It is a boat that would have multiple uses, but EVERY boat is a trade-off. Putting a trolling motor on it will be a different (but not impossible) task than the same TM on a tinny.

If you can get it on the water and see it run...great. If you can have a mechanic check out the engine and boat itself.... great. If not, it is just your judgement if the seller is truthful. Many are, some aren't.

Good luck on your choice. regards, Rich


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 21, 2011)

I emailed the person, so will see if they email back...they did the other day.

As far as going to look at the camo one today....how all should I inspect? I asked if they had a way to test motor...and the mentioned having a bucket under to be able to do that....what all should I look for and test? As far as the aluminum camo one?

Thanks

sorry for so many questions...its just all new to me.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 21, 2011)

No need to be sorry for the questions. That's what the people on this forum are good at.

Here are a few thoughts:

Look for obvious structural damage. IF you see cracks or a lot of holes, not a good thing. They can be fixed, but it can get expensive.
Run the motor and make sure it runs well and has a good "pee flow". If it doens't....then it needs an impeller. I'd ask up front when it was changed no matter what.
I always checked all the accessories to make sure they worked. Don't forget the running lights.
Tire wear on trailer, and ask when bearings were last checked/maintained
Lights on trailer should all work.
Clear titles on all required in your state.
I always get a bill of sale too for safe keeping...just in case.

I'm doing this quickly and I'm sure there's more, but I'll let others chime in too and get back to work.


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 21, 2011)

fender66 said:


> No need to be sorry for the questions. That's what the people on this forum are good at.
> 
> Here are a few thoughts:
> 
> ...




i was watching test videos on youtube, just to get ideas. Is it wise to compression test these small HP outboard motors? ...also, i noticed the pee flow on them you talk about....i see alot of people in thread mention a checking of oil on the lower units? all that is required in TN is a bill of sale.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 21, 2011)

If you cannot find a suitable bill of sale on the 'net...this form, modified for your use...might work. Rich

https://www.dmv.org/bill-of-sale.php


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks Rich,

I appreciate it. I will let you guys know what I think of ole camo flat bottom.


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 21, 2011)

well I actually got the camo one...i feel I got an ok deal on it...the boat itself seems solid...the motor seemed good...all gears went in fine...one downside though...its not as big as I hoped, but it will get me in the water for now, and off the bank....i was told it was a 14 footer, but its actually a 1232... has a bunch of rod holders, life jackets, trolling motor with footboard, and a humminbird fish finder. Maybe eventually when i get more into the boat stuff, I can get a bigger one.


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 21, 2011)

here is just a quick pic i snapped earlier...im gonna have to learn how to back with something like a boat...not really used to backing up the trailers...i was messing around earlier....jack knifed it too sharp and busted out my truck tail light lens #-o


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 22, 2011)

alright...well i had to drive with the boat attached to go to work this morning, except its supposed to rain...too bad I dont have a cover of some sort...but if i get a little water in it, whats the best way to get it back out? #-o 

Also...a co-worker is going to give me another brand new fish finder...because im not even 100% sure the one I have works.

sweet!!! :LOL2:


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 22, 2011)

one more pic...sorry for the quality as it was getting dark last night....i have a bunch of stuff piled in the boat for now....ill clean it up and whatnot when I get a chance:


----------



## jasper60103 (Apr 22, 2011)

93civEJ1 said:


> alright...well i had to drive with the boat attached to go to work this morning, except its supposed to rain...too bad I dont have a cover of some sort...but if i get a little water in it, whats the best way to get it back out? #-o
> 
> Also...a co-worker is going to give me another brand new fish finder...because im not even 100% sure the one I have works.
> 
> sweet!!! :LOL2:



Nice little fishing rig. I got my first boat a couple years ago, and trailering was a new experience
for me as well. Don't worry, these small rigs are easy to handle you'll pick it up quickly.
Also, you mentioned you were concerned about rain. If I parked my rig outside, I would pull the drain plug. You can tilt it back to help drain off any water. Of course, almost everyone forgets to put the plug back in (at least once), LOL. :LOL2: 
Oh, another tip. You mentioned pulling your rig to work. I would never leave a outboard like that unattended or not secured. Unfortunately, there's always someone who wants it more than you do!
Anyway, enjoy your new rig. Good luck.


----------



## begs (Apr 22, 2011)

good choice in the boat I am sure you will like it alot, good luck on the water with that. 


I ended up not getting that boat, but I did get 2 motors a 18hp evenrude and a old vintage 25hp johnson sea horse, (that should be a good fun thing to tinker with)


make sure you get some pics of that thing in the water cant wait to see some pictures of that thing in action..

Nice choice, and good luck..


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 22, 2011)

thanks yall...I just gotta get used to this whole backing up with the boat thing...Ill still have to pick up some sort of battery for the boat lights / finder / trolling motor


----------



## richg99 (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm guessing that I've back up a boat many hundreds of times. Even so, sometimes I still get my mind confused and turn the steering wheel the wrong way.

Only two suggestions from me...

#1 Move the steering wheel very little. Most mistakes happen when you over-correct for any error in angle or direction. Small movements move the tail end of the boat big amounts.

#2 It is VERY helpful to have a way to track the back end of the trailer, with or with out a boat on it. I have two upright PVC guide-ons added to the end of the trailer. They help in loading the boat by keeping it straight when driving up the carpeted bunks. They are also invaluable because they help you see the direction of movement of the tail end of the trailer, full or empty. 

Even if you had to temporarily clamp a four foot piece of PVC onto the stern of the boat...you will find that backing up is aided by that addition.

regards, Rich


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 22, 2011)

thanks for that suggestion. I guess we will see what happens when I go to launch it in the morning. I did fix the wiring on the trailer a few mins ago...so now the lights work on the trailer. it was a few min job, but hey they work now.


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 23, 2011)

welp my boat is already up for sale...i took it out with the gf this morning, and yeah, its not what im looking for at the moment, and would probably be perfect for someone who doesnt mind fishing alone....looking to sell this one and get something wider that is stable with people more than 1 and will support my fat butt.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 23, 2011)

Ouch Sorry to hear that. Hope you find what you are looking for. Rich 

p.s. Might as well post your for sale listing here. Might find someone nearby who has an interest Rich


----------



## jellio5 (Apr 23, 2011)

Sounds like a good excuse to keep the boat if you ask me. #-o 

Hopefully you'll be able to recoup your money and get something that fits what you need.


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 25, 2011)

yeah...i will be keeping it...lol, thats until it gets sold.

I went out today with a thing of 5200 and went over some of the rivets, since saturday i noticed a small leak in the boat...hopefully I got it...im pretty sure its one of the ones that was under one of the front benches.


----------



## Good Ol Sarge (Apr 26, 2011)

I just bought my first boat. After looking on cl for months and months. I ended up looking on YouTube at different Jon boats. If you YouTube grizzly tracker 1448 you will find a bunch of videos by smittles. After seeing the set up.(flat bottom mod v hull storage compartment under bow deck and two built in seat post holes and a track system to install all sorts of accessories if u want, and a built in bow trolling motor mount) and it looked very stable in his videos! I then luckily found a guy on cl selling his 2007 grizzly tracker for 1200 bucks. I jumped on it after looking at several other Jon boats. I am very happy with it. It's very stable and great handling. I have a 15 hp on it. I will post a photo of it tomoro. But definitely check out his vids. He even installs a steering console. Tracker sells all sorts of accessories for it although a bit expensive. I think the boat goes for 2400 brand new.


----------



## Good Ol Sarge (Apr 26, 2011)

here is the youtube page,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuFpP-M9YO4

he has lots of videos, so check them out. it helped sell me on this boat. i know one guy in your post said after you buy your first boat you want a better one. not me, ( i see cool boats id like to have ....if i had money to throw away, but i dont, and this boat is more than i need! it does its job and more than i could ask.) plus i see guys on the ramp that want my boat that have spent twice as much as me on an older used v hull.

honestly im an average joe, but im looking to get into boating and fishing more than ive been , ive fished in many boats, v hull, mod v , flat bottom jon boat, and your average family ski boat and party boat. this boat was afordable, universal, comfortable!, roomy!,stable!, and looks great! several other companies make the same type of boat, like lowe,alumacraft,wellcraft, and many others. all basically the same. doesnt have to be a tracker, but this style and ruggedness gives me more than i need. so stable when i stand on the bow deck, even pass the other fisherman on my boat without worrying about being too wobbly or falling down or overboard!


----------



## Good Ol Sarge (Apr 26, 2011)

new seats and trolling motor


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 27, 2011)

thats awesome man...I really like your boat...I actually had a guy contact me about a trade for a 1442...with an 18hp motor...its a nice boat...but here is the deal...he has it listed on CL for 1300....i have mine listed for 750 w/o trolling motor, or 900 with foot controlled trolling motor....he wants to do a trade, but said he would do the trade on mine without trolling motor + 700$...i was like wait...that means 750+700 =1450...thats 150$ more than you have it listed for on craigslist...that seems like a crappy deal...i mentioned it to him...he said, well i had it listed for 1500 hundred to start.......heres the way I see it, if you have it listed for 1300 now, then thats what i should get it for with my trade included....I just told him I would think about it...and left it at that. Also..we would both be driving 2hrs to even meet up in the middle....if he wont meet me at the 1300$ price he has on craigslist in conjunction with my trade, then he can keep it.

I have another man who wants a smaller boat....BUT, his is a v-hull....and it is pretty dang wide...6hp motor, and clean as a whistle...its listed as a 15ft...54 inch bottom...im supposed to call him friday if I wanna wheel and deal and look at it:


----------



## fender66 (Apr 27, 2011)

Talk him down to a deal that works for you or tell him goodbye.

He's the one that came to you....not the other way around. You have some leverage.


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 27, 2011)

i am still a little confused on what classifies a boat as a mod-v , a semi-v or a full on V....the boat above, what would that be considered? the one with the seats I mean that i said was a V...i was looking and it looks like the rear portion of the inside of the boat may be flat, and then V up toward the center to front of the boat.

How are boats like that as far as stability and moving around in them?


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mine is a 15' 6" but says 16'. It is a very stable boat. Mine is a 6' beam. The one shown is a v hull. Semi-v is basically flat all the way down the boat until the small front of the boat as a small V in front. You can see the differance from a semi for a v.


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Apr 27, 2011)

honestly though, if the guy wants your boat and you get his for nothing or even less than 500 thats a killer deal in my opinion. V hulls handle great in winds and rough waters and at the same time is good on flat water. Ive taken mine into lakes and then the chesepeake bay and it handles great.


----------



## Good Ol Sarge (Apr 27, 2011)

The boat with the seats is a v hull. Most all boats are flat or close to flat in the rear. They are pretty stable but not as stable as a flat bottom with a wide beam. The v hull handles much better with waves. The flat bottom will be stable but throw u around more. You'll hit every wave as to going through them like with the v hull. The mod v or semi v hulls are just about a combination of flat and v hulls. Instead of a fully flat front it has a slight v. This helps with the waves and handling. Mine is a mod v. And it's perfect for these mid size lakes I go on. Most smaller lakes don't get huge waves so you'd be ok with a flat. I just really like the stability of my 1448. 

And I would not give the guy a penny more than he had it listed for. I would try and talk him down to a decent price unless I thought the boat was worth his asking price. The motor I bought was listed at one price when I contacted him. I told him I would come 3 days later and I wanted it. He told me he'd save it for me but was going to keep it posted on craigslist incase I backed out. He then listed for 300 more but told me he'd give it to me for the first price.


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 27, 2011)

which boat were u talking about for the 500 more or less? the flat bottom 42 wide one? 

boat of them look very clean...i just mainly want something the gf will feel comfortable riding on...and maybe something I can eventually deck and carpet and maybe stand on at some point. She def didnt feel any bit of comfort on the 1232...neither did I really...maybe its because of where the seats are positioned, or how high they sit on the boat I currently have.


----------



## Good Ol Sarge (Apr 27, 2011)

You can always ask the seller to demo and let you see it on the water before you buy it. That way you can get a feel of what you are comfortable with.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 28, 2011)

The 1442 w/ the 18HP youre talking about...The engine would happen to be a Nissan or Tohatsu would it? Is the boat in the Memphis Area?


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 28, 2011)

nathanielrthomas said:


> The 1442 w/ the 18HP youre talking about...The engine would happen to be a Nissan or Tohatsu would it? Is the boat in the Memphis Area?




nope...its actually in another state.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 28, 2011)

Not to beat a dead horse, but I have a 1448, and for your situation, I would recommend the same. I have mine decked all the way to the top of the gunnels, and I can jump up and down on the edge of the deck/gunnels and I cannot ge the boat close to flipping. Im 205lbs, and I could break dance up there if I knew how. Another cool thing about a 1448(or 1548 or 1648 for that matter) is the rear deck is right at 6' wide, and thats plenty enough room for the girlfriend to stretch out in the sun. My girlfriend loves mine. 

There are a few pics of mine in the link below:

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=12719&hilit=1448

And if your wondering, I have about $2500 in mine now that I have a 25HP Evinrude on the back. She'll will really scoot at 30MPH. IMO, I think a wider, shorter boat is the best for new boaters. I have my sea legs(US Navy), but you couldnt pay me to fish out of a boat less than 40" wide. Its just not enjoyable if you cant relax and feel comfortable.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 28, 2011)

> Im 205lbs, and I could break dance up there if I knew how



Okay....now I want to see you try this one. Video please :LOL2:


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 28, 2011)

fender66 said:


> > Im 205lbs, and I could break dance up there if I knew how
> 
> 
> 
> Okay....now I want to see you try this one. Video please :LOL2:



I need you to come show me some moves :LOL2:


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 28, 2011)

nathanielrthomas said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > > Im 205lbs, and I could break dance up there if I knew how
> ...





ur boat looks good...I saw it on the link you posted. I know the one guys is a 1442...but he only came down 75$ yesterday...which is still 75$ more than I could buy it from his CL ad with no trade......i havent wrote or called him back. :roll:


----------



## fender66 (Apr 28, 2011)

nathanielrthomas said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > > Im 205lbs, and I could break dance up there if I knew how
> ...



Here's everything you need to know.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L1tr0PIx20&ECID=SEM:Engine:YouTube:Sprint:Echo :LOL2:


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 28, 2011)

my thread has now turned gay!

:shock:


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 28, 2011)

93civEJ1 said:


> my thread has now turned gay!
> 
> :shock:



sorry about that....Things have a tendency to go downhill on any thread where I have made more than few posts :?


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 28, 2011)

ah, im jk...I dont care.

But for the topic, the guy randomly wrote me back with the monark 14' that is 42" wide (that flat bottom in the pic) and 18hp and said he would do the cash to make it down to his posted CL ad, but keep his trolling motor (which is fine, cause I have a foot controlled from my current)....I just dunno if 42 would make me happy? I know it would compared to 12' and 32" wide...surely its gotta be somewhat different.

but....would the better deal be the flat bottom, or trading for the V-bottom with seats? Thanks

I like the looks of flat bottoms better and figure they are probably easier to mod...im just looking for stability.


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 28, 2011)

so it looks like I may be going to look at that 1442 tomorrow and trading mine toward it, but keeping my trolling motor and stuff. Do you guys think I will notice much difference between the 1442 compared to the 1232?


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 29, 2011)

ok, so I spoke too soon. After us planning all day to meet tomorrow and stuff, when he tells me to call him tonight to finish setting up meeting for tomorrow, suddenly someone has came buy and gave him the CL amount in cash, and he had no idea they were coming, etc. it may be true, but I dunno...I almost wanna call BS...could be honest though.

I also got ripped off on a tail light for my truck today, and trying to fight that with ebay. i recieved an item, that was never described as broken...I get the tail light to replace my broke one on my truck, and its another broke one...so now the guy is all upset and irritated because i got mad that it wasnt stated or pictured anywhere about it being broken...some people are just really lame to do business with sometimes. :?


----------



## BloodStone (Apr 29, 2011)

93civEJ1 said:


> To start off...I have never had a boat before, but I love to fish. I think its time that I let my 01 motocross bike go in hopes of finding a decent little fishing rig. It looks like my 01 is worth around 1250$ for what the books say. Is this a good amount I can find a decent little start up boat? what all should I look for? I wouldnt mind doing a project one, but I would like to at least find one that I can use this season, and then work on it in the off season. Thoughts?



*Welcome! And Hell yes, you should be able to find a nice project boat (maybe more) on ole' CL for that amount of money! Not bragging mind you, but I see & find deals all the time on CL for boats, parts etc.. In fact, Yesterday I just picked up a nice little 15' Monark Bass boat on a great trailer with a 45hp OB for roughly $200.00. Just got to be patient, know what you want & then when it comes up for sale at a great price on CL you have to immediately pounce, like a Dingo on a wounded prey. If you procrastinate you lose-simple as that. Good luck & happy hunting!*


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 29, 2011)

yeah, I keep eyeing. I keep fearing though, the more time wasted and summer comes, the more prices will increase. I have had lots of calls on mine, and people wanting to see it, but its crazy how many back out or never call again etc. I have a guy keep contacting me today wanting to come here in a little while and check it out. Hopefully ill be able to find another one asap if this one sells. Im anxious to have one ready to go out when I am!


----------



## 93civEJ1 (Apr 30, 2011)

well, i meant to post up that my boat sold yesterday morning, so I am on the hunt for my next one! wish me luck


----------



## 93civEJ1 (May 2, 2011)

well ...i checked out a couple boats lately...but today, i am going to check out a fish/ski boat that is located close to my work....I can get it for a fairly reasonable price, as compared to a aluminum jon boat...

Also, there are a few 4' wide jon boats too that I could get for around the same price...For some reason, I just cant seem to shake the idea of giving the same amount of money for an aluminum boat with nothing in it, compared to a glass boat that can work for fishing, has steering console, comfy seats etc.....

thoughts?


----------



## fender66 (May 2, 2011)

It's all a personal preference. Whatever works best for you.


----------



## 93civEJ1 (May 2, 2011)

true..

what were your reasons for going aluminum boat? I know that u can go in a lot of places you might not be able to with other boats, but what other reasons?


----------



## fender66 (May 2, 2011)

93civEJ1 said:


> true..
> 
> what were your reasons for going aluminum boat? I know that u can go in a lot of places you might not be able to with other boats, but what other reasons?



Other reasons? Don't really need other reasons. I can fish rivers, lakes, streams, and really, really big bathtubs! My aluminum boat will fish all those and not show the marks of the gravel bottom when I'm in 2 inches of water. I also run a jet engine on a flat bottom jon which allows me to run in 3 inches of water. I can't do that in a glass boat. Modding a glass boat is not as easy either IMHO.


----------



## 93civEJ1 (May 2, 2011)

welp guys, i ended up getting a glass boat today...i had all intentions of getting an aluminum jon, but picked up a fish / ski...once I get it all nice and stuff I think I will be pretty happy and so will my woman.


----------



## fender66 (May 3, 2011)

93civEJ1 said:


> welp guys, i ended up getting a glass boat today...i had all intentions of getting an aluminum jon, but picked up a fish / ski...once I get it all nice and stuff I think I will be pretty happy and so will my woman.



That was your last straw. You're banned! Not sure from what, but you're still banned. Now go to your room. :LOL2: 

Hope you enjoy it. Take pics and keep us posted with your fixes and mods.


----------



## 93civEJ1 (May 3, 2011)

thanks...I appreciate it...this is what I went and looked at and didnt leave behind:


----------

